# Applied to a job online and then called to set up interview!



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

So I have an interview on Monday for a position at a preschool in town. I am excited and a bit nervous. It took me a good 20 minutes with the phone number typed into my phone before I called but I kept telling myself " you will be proud after you make this call and this call isn't going to kill you". Hopefully I can do well at the interview! 

Babysteps


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Well done! Good strategy!



Willtochange99 said:


> So I have an interview on Monday for a position at a preschool in town. I am excited and a bit nervous. It took me a good 20 minutes with the phone number typed into my phone before I called but I kept telling myself " you will be proud after you make this call and this call isn't going to kill you". Hopefully I can do well at the interview!
> 
> Babysteps


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Go you


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done. Good luck with the interview.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

goodluck with your interview~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good luck to you!


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Way to go! Good luck!


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

The interview went well but the job wasn't right. The position that was open was a lead teaching position and I am going for an assistant teaching position. The school also did not offer insurance. I have been contacting a few more bigger school though. 


Thanks for all the awesome encouragement!!


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

That's still great! What kind of questions did the interviewer ask?


----------

